# Elevated ALT levels, what does it mean?



## Meandmy (Jan 28, 2005)

A couple weeks ago my seemingly healthy 10-yr old cat had a seizure. I took her in to the vet and they did a complete blood workup. All levels were within normal range with the exception of her ALT.

According to the vet, normal ALT values are up to 130. Hers were 903! She was put on daily IV fluids and a prescription of Denosyl. After a week her ALT was down to 467. Better, but still not good. After another week of fluids and Denosyl her ALT was up to 927 today.

She's had an Xray that showed no masses. She's been acting a bit odd here and there lately, but nothing I would classify as worrisome if I didn't know about her ALT levels. No seizures after that first one.

Has anyone been in this boat? Do you have any suggestions? My regular vet is out until Wednesday, so in the meantime I thought I'd try to get some other info.

Thanks!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I thought ALT was a liver enzyme in cats and dogs. 

What types of things are you noticing that are different about your cat? When my dog had liver problems she started drinking A LOT more and had a loss of appetite - those were the first signs. 

Has your cat recently lost a lot of weight or stopped eating for any length of time? Have you researched Fatty-liver disease in cats at all? 

In my experience x-ray's haven't show much. Sometimes ultra-sounds are better. I personally have had no luck with ultrasounds or x-rays revealing the problem in situations like this. Nothing showed up for my dog or myself (had gallbladder disease) on either. A needle aspiration biopsy may be a lot more revealing, especially since your cat isn't responding to the current treatment and you need an answer. 

These levels seem exceptionally high and often once a liver problem has shown symptoms there is already something significant going on. You really need to find out what the problem is. 

Has this vet even suggested what they think it could be? Or did they just tell you the levels are elevated and leave it at that?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Here's a link I found that may be helpful to you:

http://www.thepetprofessor.com/secArtic ... n_Cats.asp


----------



## Meandmy (Jan 28, 2005)

*Thanks for the response*

Thanks for taking the time to respond. Lets see if I can answer your questions. Her eating and drinking habits are the same as always. In terms of odd little things happening. She's been howling all hours of the day and night. Not an "I'm in pain" kind of howl, more like she would do if she caught something. Also, she is more restless. Can't seem to get comfortable. And her balance seems to be a bit off at times.

When this all started, the vet thought it could be liver degeneration or possibly a tumor. The xray showed that her liver is normal sized with no visible tumors, although that doesn't mean they aren't there. After her ALT levels went down so much the first week she was much encouraged. The vet that called with the test results today said it could be a liver or brain tumor. I'll be talking to my vet more about it on Wednesday.

Don't know if it matters, but she is an indoor only kitty and always has been, up-to-date on shots, etc.

Thanks again


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

It could be liver disease in which case you may not see anything on pictures. 
I hope you get better news than this on wednesday and I'd really press to get some answers sooner rather than later.

The howling could very well have been her cries to let you know something was wrong. Looking back, I now noticed so many little things my dog did BEFORE she seemed sick.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

So sorry to hear this. I had a cat with liver disease, and her ALT levels were really high also. Is there any possibility she may have gotten into something poisonous?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Good call, Ianthe. I was wondering that too, but then wouldn't her levels have stayed down rather than go back up again a week later?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

AddFran said:


> Good call, Ianthe. I was wondering that too, but then wouldn't her levels have stayed down rather than go back up again a week later?


Oh yeah....that's true. Unless, maybe she is repeatedly getting into something...like a plant, or some kind of ant bait or something???


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

That's true!


----------



## Meandmy (Jan 28, 2005)

*Nothing poisonous that we could find*

We also thought of the possibility of something poisonous. We don't use any kinds of chemicals in our home and don't keep plants or anything else easily ingested as our other cat eats *everything*. The vet also said it was unlikely, especially with the fluctuating ALT levels. Of course I realize it may still be a possibility, but I can't imagine what she could possibly get into. We've checked everywhere.

Poor Spook was up all last night again howling, although I still don't think it's pain, but restlessness and maybe hunger as she is not allowed to eat at night with the Denosyl. It breaks my heart. The vet is to call me first thing tomorrow and we'll figure out our next step. I've never gone through a major illness with any of my animals and am afraid I'll make a wrong move.

Thank you everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm so sorry. It is so hard to deal with a pet's illness. I have, unfortunately, been there and done that several times, so I do empathize with you and am here if you need to talk. Try not to worry about making a wrong move-as long as you have a good vet that you trust, just take their advice and combine it with what is in your heart, and you will be fine. *hugs*


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I just wanted to mimic everything Ianthe said. You've come to a good place, we all love animals and many of us have been through similar experiences. 

Please keep us posted! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Meandmy (Jan 28, 2005)

*Talked to the vet*

First let me say I really appreciate the warm wishes. These past weeks have been tough and it's nice to know I have people who can empathize.

I spoke with the vet today and our next step is to see an internist. The closest one is about an hour away. I'm hoping I can get in fairly soon. My vet is guessing they will want an ultrasound and will run some additional tests. I've got my fingers crossed that whatever is going in is fixable. I'm not ready to lose my baby girl!

Spook goes in for another ALT reading on Saturday. I'll let you know what they find.

Jenn


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the update and yes let us know how things are going. I was thinking about you earlier today.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Glas to hear from you....I've been thinking about you since your last post.  Yes, definately let us know what they find. I'll be praying for you and your kitty. *HUGS*


----------



## Meandmy (Jan 28, 2005)

*Still can't find anything*

I'm very frustrated at this point. Spook has been seen by the internist and, after a myriad of tests, they still can't figure out what is wrong. Complete bloodwork, including FIV and Feline Leuk - nothing out of the ordinary except the ALT values.

They did another x-ray, blood pressure, ultrasound of her heart, kidneys and liver and a needle biopsy yesterday with nothing of note.

I took her home last night and she had 2 seizures! She's definitely not herself today and I just don't know what else I can, or should, do. I'm waiting for one more pathology report before I call my regular vet to get her input.

Please keep Spook in your thoughts today. I'm hoping the seizures are over for the time being.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry...this was not the sort of update I was hoping for.  I am trying to rack my brain for you......have they said anything about FIP (Feline Infectious Peritonitis)???? I had a cat that died o fthis and he had seizures near the end.......but I don't remember what his ALT levels were.


----------

